# Solar Panel for 2008 Nuevo Classic



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

What is the maximum size of solar panel that I can fit on my Nuevo Classic please, i.e. length and width.

I don't have a pair of steps or a ladder to enable me to measure it myself.

Your help would be appreciated.

Drew


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

It realey depends how much space you have on the roof.... as no one camper is the same in my own view.... and allowing for other equipment you might need in the future space wise on your roof.... and then put as many pannels as you can... i only have space for 2 x 120watt units at 17Kgs each so also you need to think about your all up weight as well...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You may need to think more about fitting two or more smaller ones.

The roof of the Nuevo is not flat across the whole width - in fact it's not flat for very far in any direction. The difference in levels is not much, only half an inch or so, but enough to be a pain.

There are also spoilers to deflect the airstream over the roof lights and projections inboard from the raised edges where the roof rack fittings are secured.

The short answer is - there ain't a lot of room up there for a single large panel, but you will be able to fit smaller ones with a bit of careful planning.

If you don't have, and definitely don't want a satellite dish you could fit a fairly big panel just behind the Heki, but you would need to use different thinkness "stand-offs" to mount it on a level.

Hope this helps a bit. (I can't measure either, and ours is slightly different anyway.)

Dave


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

My mate has a 90w panel on his Nuevo Classic mounted between the Heiki and the rear of the van, ok but not a lot of space left due to the directional tv aerail,


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Thank you for your replys. At least I now know that I can install a 90w panel which should be adequate for my requirements. 

Drew


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Drew said:


> Hi Folks, Thank you for your replys. At least I now know that I can install a 90w panel which should be adequate for my requirements.
> 
> Drew


I'll apologise in advance if you've considered what I'm going to advise.

My first question would be, are you sure that you actually need a solar panel?

The first thing that you should do is fit a second leisure battery and LED lighting. Not all the lights need replacing, just the ones that you consider necessary when off-site camping.

Unless you are staying in one spot for more than three or four days the addition of a second battery and low-consumption lighting will ensure that you have enough power. And when you move of course, your batteries will recharge as you drive.

As I said, apologies if you've already got a second battery and have looked at this in depth but in my limited experience many people rush into solar panels when they don't really need them.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Pop down to Solar Solutions at Poole they are very helpful with advise a very very nice people

Loddy


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

Through personal choice we have downsized from a Hymer and realize that we will have to limit the luxuries that we carry, i.e. small Kawasaki generator etc. Installing a solar panel seemed to be the best solution. 

I have thought about a second leisure battery, and still thinking, but I'm limited for locker space. I'm more than convinced that the designers of these vehicles need to expand their researches before forwarding them for production. They are worse than architects. 

We tend to use CL's most of the time and in the past attended lots of rallies, hence the reason for backup power. 

Generally speaking, we love the vehicle in every respect, we just wish it was a little more user friendly.

Drew


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I had a 130 watt solar panel fitted to my Nuevo 2 berth, like a previous poster it if fitted directly aft of the heki sideways. It was fitted by Nick Stevens of Adventure Motorhomes who is now at Highbridge, he made a great job of fitting it, i also have fitted two leisure battery's and it certainly makes you more independent of hook ups. Chasper.


----------

